# Go Giants!



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

GO GIANTS!!









Jess, Mike & Amy (wearing her special Giants bandana!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what an adorable picture Jen. But all I really have to say is 
GO PATS!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not a fan of either team (GO SAINTS!!), but I can't watch without choosing a team...so I decided on the Patriots. Eli Manning annoyed me with his prima donna stunt for the draft, so i can't ever pull for him. And even though Tom Brady is an egomaniac, he's pretty cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Go Giants? But it isn't baseball season yet.

Ohhhhhhhhhh, you're not talking about the San Francisco Giants, are you? :laugh: (I don't follow football _at all_.)

I love the family cheering section. That's great!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not follow it either and the boys do not watch it . 
I do know who is playing just because of all the dumb stories about how camels and chimps can predict who is going to win .. Duh !!
Who you betting on the Camel Giants or the Chimp Patriots!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a sweet pictures of Amy!!!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi...glad you liked the photo.

I'm not a football fan either, but DH is a die-hard Giants fan, so I made Amy the bandana. I celebrate on SuperBowl Sunday because it means I won't have to watch anymore football until september!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

GO PATRIOTS
PS-- Amyound: so true!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to say I don't care who wins but I have a square with Giants 0 and Pats 1- if I hit it any quarter I get $100 and final score $200. Come on my square  Dora always needs some new toys!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jen~ I'm w/you, celebrating because it's the last game! 

I do enjoy watching the commercials. But, the last few years many of those have been a disappointment


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Giants:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well. Congrats Giants! and Giants Fans-- they played a good hard game.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Blech. Another Manning wins the Superbowl. I have to admit, I was impressed with the way he wormed his way out of a sure sack to throw for a first down on the last drive, but ugh. Enough of the Mannings already. Hopefully next year, my Saints will be in the big game. It's about time!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Go Giants!~~~~~YAY, they WON !!!!!!!! I LUV NEW YOIK !!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That was an amazing last quarter! The middle of the game was a complete throw out but GO GIANTS! That was a great game. 

And I don't think it's fair to compare Eli Manning to his brother Peyton. Eli has had HORRIBLE games and just recently started playing very well. Peyton is just a stuck up QB who I am sick of. Eli played a GREAT game. He was actually about a million times better than Brady (who amazingly played really poorly today - I really do think his ankle was bothering him).

Anyway, YAY for the Giants! :whoo:


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Whew! What a game! I'm just glad it's over. No more football AND my husband is happy. My lucky day..heheeace: I think Amy was feeling the tension, so she's been zonked out upstairs since halftime. Too much excitement for the poor old girl


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

That game was madness.. A lot of people lost money today, that's for sure. But it's good..now Eli Manning will be able to live up to his brothers legacy..and maybe his parents will love him more because of it. 

lol.

Sorry. A lil smack talk from the girl who was goin for the Pats and their perfect season. That and I'm a Cowboys fan. It's sacrelige for me to root for the giants. 

Capote is passed out on the couch now as well. He's not used to having so many people to play with over. There was someone to play fetch with ALL day..even if it was a boy..if they had a ball he was ready to play!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Crazy!

I never would've picked the Giants to win. What a SLOW game, I actually fell asleep the second half, but woke up for the last few minutes of it to see all the disappointment the Patriots endured.

I bet the Patriot's fans feel alot like us Dallas fans when NY won a few weeks ago. As a Dallas girl, I just can't root for NY, can't!

Oh well lol


Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace:Yes crazy, and Kara we are the total opposite in our household. It is all Giants-good Cowsboys - BAD!!! We have a fun little joust between a friend who lives up the street as he is a BIG Dallas fan. We write on each others driveways., Couldnt do it last night, but believe me, he will call him today!!!
Eli getting out of that sack with a throw & completion to Tyree was INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that the Giants won....I really like the Manning brothers..I asked Jillee who was going to win one bark for the Giants and two barks for the who what other team oh the Pats....well she only barked once so she is one smart Havanese!!!!! All in good fun....they makes tons of money chasing a ball.....gee whiz!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YEAH GIANTS!!!!!!!!! Considering how they started the season, this was an amazing win. I am not a huge fan (I was rooting for Green Bay), but they are my home town team.

We are not very gracious winners, either. We called my cousins up in Boston with our whole house cheering. They were not amused. I think the Pats got caught up in all they hype and didn't come to play.


----------

